# Das gilt auch für dich



## einmalig

Hola a todos!

Tengo una duda. Quiero decir "Das gilt auch für dich" en Español. 
Lo traduciría con "aplica a ti tambien" pero para mi no sueña correcto y no encuentro otra palabra.

Aqui les doy un ejemplo:

Was ich ihm geschrieben habe gilt auch für dich.
_Lo que le he escrito aplica a ti tambien._


Muchas gracias desde ya!


----------



## Liana

Hola,

yo diría: 
Lo que le he escrito va por ti tambien.
Lo que le he escrito afecta a ti tambien.

A ver  lo que opinan los hispanohablantes.


----------



## HocFortuna

También se puede decir:
Lo que le he escrito vale para ti también

Es más coloquial (y más al uso de España)


----------



## HocFortuna

Liana said:


> Hola,
> 
> yo diría:
> Lo que le he escrito va por ti tambien.
> Lo que le he escrito afecta a ti tambien.
> 
> La segunda frase es gramaticalmente incorrecta. Corregida sería:
> Lo que le he escrito te afecta a ti tambien
> Esta última expresión se traduciría más como
> Das geht Dir auch an


----------



## Miguel_l

Bueno, aquí en México, si lo tradujera para una audiencia mexicana, sería:

Was ich ihm geschrieben habe gilt auch für dich.
( y ) lo que le escribí (lo que le he escrito), también va para tí.

Claro que estoy hablándote de un contexto de español total y puramente mexicano. Sería una magnífica traducción para méxico; entendible y muy legible.

Saludos.


----------



## Liana

HocFortuna said:


> Liana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola,
> 
> yo diría:
> Lo que le he escrito va por ti tambien.
> Lo que le he escrito afecta a ti tambien.
> 
> La segunda frase es gramaticalmente incorrecta. Corregida sería:
> Lo que le he escrito te afecta a ti tambien
> Esta última expresión se traduciría más como
> Das geht Dir auch an
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por corrigirme!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das geht Dir auch an
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correcto: Das geht auch *Dich* an.
Click to expand...


----------



## Spharadi

Como *ihm* es masculino, una traducción más exacta sería: 

_Lo que le he escrito a él vale también para ti._ 
*Was ich ihm geschrieben habe, gilt auch für dich.
*
En la otra propuesta, "Lo que le he escrito va por ti tambien", "va por ti" me suena raro. El uso de "por" en este contexto no me convence.


----------



## einmalig

Muchas gracias a todos! Me ayudaron mucho!


----------

